# [solved] Bluetooth: UHE vs. standard mode?

## Princess Nell

I used to communicate with my phone through a USB bluetooth dongle, but this broke completely when I upgraded the dongle's

firmware - it is now detected as keyboard and mouse. Tech support advises to switch from UHE to standard mode, and I have

absolutely no idea how. Googled with pretty much no results, I couldn't even find out what UHE stands for.

Any ideas? I will post more details if necessary.Last edited by Princess Nell on Mon Oct 16, 2006 5:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Princess Nell

http://forum.anycom.com/index.php?&topic=1444.0

I'm still in the dark wrt UHE, but at least my phone can speak to the laptop again.

----------

## Slavo

their solution works!

just to have it here

```

# nano -w /usr/src/linux/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.c

```

add to this file where you find located "usb_device_id blacklist_ids"

the line

```

/*Anycom USB-200*/

 { USB_DEVICE(0x0a5c, 0x2111), .driver_info = HCI_RESET },

```

and recompile the kernel

----------

## Princess Nell

Yeah, same here. I just need to remember to apply the patch I made every time I recompile

the kernel.

----------

